
Endling - etherio
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Endling
======
frosted-flakes
> In _Cut from history_ , author Eric Freedman describes endling as "a word
> with finality." He opines, "It is deep-to-the-bone chilling to know the
> exact date a species disappeared from Earth. It is even more ghastly to look
> upon the place where it happened and know that nobody knew or cared at the
> time what had transpired and why.

I got the exact same feeling seeing that photo of the Tasmanian Tiger.
Extinctions aren't the fault of a single person, but it's still super sad that
society couldn't (and can't) get its act together.

------
Y_Y
I wonder if the human endling has been born yet.

~~~
empath75
That’s both a dark thought and a great first sentence for a scifi story.

------
haunter
Which Youtuber or podcast had anything about that cause that's the 3rd time I
see this link today

------
erikig
Are there any non-human-caused endlings? I couldn't find any in the wikipedia
list.

------
angelbar
All Endlings that counld not be cloned must be put back on nature to get at
least a moral extinction.

